# Honda gcv160 engine wont start



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a honda gcv160 engine with karcher pressure washer. when I first start engine it runs good. If I shut off engine and try to restart, engine will not start. Gas is escaping from filter intake. engine seems to be flooded or no gas getting to carb. sprayed carb cleaner through intake with no avail. Has anyone encountered this problem. If I wait until tomorrow it will start and run good until I shut engine off. Any advice would be appreciated.

THANKS


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the gas leak out of the air filter when you shut the engine off?


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Does the gas leak out of the air filter when you shut the engine off?


yes,gas leaks out,as a matter of fact if you dont close the shut off valve all the gas will leak out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like you have a sticking or dirty float needle. You probably need to take the carburetor apart and clean it out. An option would be just to replace the carburetor, most of them for GCV engines are very inexpensive.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Sounds like you have a sticking or dirty float needle. You probably need to take the carburetor apart and clean it out. An option would be just to replace the carburetor, most of them for GCV engines are very inexpensive.



30 yr Tech

I need to tell you a few more details . I recently changed gasket between engine and carb because engine was surging and shutting off. After I changed the gasket engine ran good slight surge but ran good. Engine ran for about 30 to 40 mins while I washed car with no problem. Turned engine off and it would not start again. The next day engine started right up. I shut off the engine and it would not restart. Today engine started with first pull as when I first bought it. Ran engine for about 45 sec turned engine off and it would not restart. Do you think its the same problem. If so I'm going to take carb apart on next off day. Clean it and see if that work,if not purchase carb from honda dealer. Do you have any other suggested retailer other than dealer?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you have the gaskets that go between the air filter and carburetor off?

These gaskets have a port for the atmospheric float vent in them. If you had them off and put them back on where the vent hole does not line up, you will have a condition just as you described. I would double check that the vent port lines up in all the gaskets with the vent port on the front of the carburetor body and through to the air filter base.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

yes, I had the gaskets off. I will remove them again as soon as I get a chance and make sure they are lined up. Should I have put a little oil on gasket for a tighter seal. Thanks for the info 30yr Tech,will get back with you on monday my day off to see if this solves my problem.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No need to oil them up, just make sure they are positioned properly and in the correct order.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

Changed all gaskets and made sure they were lined properly. I did have the gasket near air filter positioned wrong. Engine started up great. Turned engine off after it had warmed up and restarted engine with one pull. Thanks 30 yr tech. I still have a problem with engine surging . As long as I have the choke out engine runs fine. Soon as I push choke in engine starts to surge badly. When I squeeze the pressure washer trigger the engine surges so bad it almost shuts the engine off. I pulled out choke, squeezed pressure washer trigger and engine runs fine. What's my next move.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

clark1032 said:


> I still have a problem with engine surging . As long as I have the choke out engine runs fine. Soon as I push choke in engine starts to surge badly. What's my next move.


Carburetor needs a good cleaning, the main jet, nozzle and pilot jet likely have some build up restricting fuel flow. The engine surges, because it's not getting enough fuel, when you apply choke you restrict air intake and increase fuel delivery.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

Disassymbled carb and float,cleaned thoroughly with cleane. A small amount of black residue washed out,not enough to clog I dont think.Reassymbled but could not get the float to seal. Disassymbled and reassymbled and float still would not seal. I beleive there was a slight gas leak prior to the cleaning because I kept seeing small spots where I parked machine. Now there is a very noticeable leak when I start engine. This may be the cause of surging. Can I put a sealer around float to insure a complete seal?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No sealer won't fix the problem, which is either a bad float or inlet needle/seat. At this point I would just replace the carburetor, they are cheap enough and it's actually cheaper to replace the complete carburetor then to rebuild one.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Thanks for all your advice 30 yr Tech*

Thanks 30yr Tech I'm going to purchase one on my next day off and I'll let you know how it works. Because ya gotta know how it works before you can figure out why it wont. I appreciate your help,there is still good people around.


----------



## clark1032 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Thanks for all your advice 30 yr Tech*

I want to thank you 30 yr Tech for your unselfish technical wisdom. My carb came in yesterday and I replaced it today and the engine runs as though it's brand new. I perform mechanical tasks on my vehicles but this was the first time I've worked on a small engine. If more people were like you this world would be a better place. May God bless you and heaven smile upon you.






Thank you,

clark1032


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words, and you are most welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

And may I add my 2 cents..............clark1032 Thank you for getting back to 30year after the 2 weeks you must have waited for your carb to arrive. Many people here have asked for advice and received it, but forgotten to post a simple thank you whether or not they get the machine working. 30year and others like him well deserve the praise you gave him!!! And many like him continue to be here just because they like helping others and getting that occasional thank you. People like yourself are the other side of a very expensive coin. And it's hard to have a one-sided coin.
Thanks to you both!

And it doesn't hurt that your engine runs!!!! WOO HOO!

>Maytag
...hey can I borrow that pressu...............just kidding :hat:


----------



## Rich43 (Mar 16, 2012)

Timing marks Honda gcv160


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rich43 said:


> Timing marks Honda gcv160


There is a real good thread covering crankshaft replacement on a Honda GCV series engine that has pictures and info that covers your question.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=155075&page=3

It's a good read top to bottom, but the above link should cover your specific (post # 24) info.


----------



## dragonaRMT (Mar 21, 2012)

*ドラゴナ RMT*
*dragona RMT*
*RMT ドラゴナ*
*RMT dragona*
*ドラゴナ RMT*


----------

